# The big Soda debate



## jackyjaggs (May 31, 2017)

_I am sure this has been posted in the past but for my own amusement,
So a debate back and forth that I am always hearing about is soda, aka pop.
so yummy, but the debate is how bad is it?
Is diet soda as bad as we think, even when trying to diet? 
again so many opinions but just honestly curious of every ones own thoughts. _


----------



## alexvega (Jul 18, 2017)

in the last three months  i have lose 10 kgm drank diet cooke every day coca zero mostly,
so i think soda it s no bad but zugar it is ...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/132562-Soda-vs-diet-soda-Pros-amp-cons


----------



## Golliver77 (Jul 18, 2017)

What are you trying right now? Within 3 months you lost 10 kgm drank diet cooke every day. That's awesome!


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

Haven't drank it in years.  TBH, I don't even like the taste of it (unless it's got Jack Daniels in it).  Note that most, if not all, colas contain phosphoric acid.  Phosphoric acid is the primary ingredient in products used in autobody repair products, like Ospho.  The phosphoric acid combines with iron oxide (rust) to form iron phosphate, an inert compound.  I don't really like the idea of putting that in my body.


----------



## botamico (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm a truck driver and I've delivered hazardous ingredients for pepsi and coca cola. The ingredients I hauled was corrosive and flammable and that's what we put into our bodies. Pour a can of coke or pepsi on a corrosive battery terminal and watch what happens. It'll eat away all the corrosion.


----------



## T Woods (Jan 30, 2018)

Shit's poison. I add N-Acetyl Cysteine to my water and it gives a little bit of a citrus flavor while providing liver cleansing benefits as it converts to glutathione.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 30, 2018)

I drink a coke per day at least 4 days a week. (4 soda's a week).
Not going to worry about it, compared to the 2 handles of Vodka I was drinking each week before I quit that shit.


----------

